# Green Puppy!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I never heard of this before...

http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/offbeat/2008/05/09/dnt.green.puppy.wdsu


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's funny! Though in the video he didn't look completely green, just a tinge. Still, very cool.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When will these start showing up in pet stores?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

irnfit said:


> When will these start showing up in pet stores?


They won't Michele. The color doesn't last very long. On the video, they said it lasts a couple of weeks, but I have usually had it disappear after a couple of days.

I've never had that much green on one dog (meaning I've never had the whole body covered in color), but I have had many puppies that get green spots all over them with the mixing of the fluids during/after whelping. It is really common on the puppies that have a lot of white on them. I didn't even want to take pictures of the Apples after they were just born because we had so many green spots on several of the puppies. They just looked dirty when they have portions of their hair that are white and others that are greenish and some spots that are brownish. Between the messy placenta, the blood, and the amniotic fluid, it's a pretty messy process and hard to clean those white pups sometimes.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Green apples ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!! I didn't catch that. Hmmmm, could've been Granny Smith, Crispin, Mutsu, Gravenstein, and Greensleeves instead. :laugh:

Wasn't there a yellow lab born a couple of years ago that was green and ended up all over the news. They named it Wasabi. Cute!

Edited to say: Whoops - it was a Golden Retriever - http://www.local6.com/news/5290491/detail.html


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That green puppy was something else. I had no idea that could even happen. Pretty cool.


----------

